# Mounting the PM 1127 LB question.



## JerryH (Oct 2, 2014)

I am expecting the 1127 delivery next week and need some input from anyone who has installed and leveled one of these on the stand from PM.  The stand mounting holes are on the centerline of the stand, and I was wondering what method would be best for mounting the lathe for leveling.  Should I plan on bolting the stand down at the centerline and leveling at the chip pan mount, or use after market stand mounts under the stand?  Which works best?

Any input would be appreciated.

Jerry


----------



## darkzero (Oct 3, 2014)

I prefer to level at the bottom of the stand rather than at the chip pan. It's much easier than shimming the lathe on the chip pan. Some people build risers & tie them together (to each cabinet). Sometimes peoples' designs come out too rigid & does not allow enough flex to level the lathe with feet or adjusters under it so keep that in mind if you do make a riser.

I use feet on my machines rather than bolting to the floor. I live in eathquake country so I really should be bolting it down I guess but I prefer not to. I do freak out everytime there's an earthquake & I'm home, I run straight to the garage fo keep an eye on them. Sucks having to relevel the lathe evertime there's a shaker but I'm used to it now.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 3, 2014)

darkzero said:


> I prefer to level at the bottom of the stand rather than at the chip pan. It's much easier than shimming the lathe on the chip pan. *Some people build risers & tie them together (to each cabinet). Sometimes peoples' designs come out too rigid & does not allow enough flex to level the lathe with feet or adjusters under it so keep that in mind if you do make a riser.*
> 
> I use feet on my machines rather than bolting to the floor. I live in eathquake country so I really should be bolting it down I guess but I prefer not to. I do freak out everytime there's an earthquake & I'm home, I run straight to the garage fo keep an eye on them. Sucks having to relevel the lathe evertime there's a shaker but I'm used to it now.



Hmmm...  Had not thought of that.  

May start a 'leveling' thread over the weekend... to discuss ideas of bases, height, leveling, etc...


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 4, 2014)

GA said:


> Hmmm...  Had not thought of that.
> 
> May start a 'leveling' thread over the weekend... to discuss ideas of bases, height, leveling, etc...



That would be very helpful, I too am expecting delivery shortly of a PM1127VF-LB and this information would help a lot!


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 4, 2014)

SheffS4 said:


> That would be very helpful, I too am expecting delivery shortly of a PM1127VF-LB and this information would help a lot!



You asked for it... here it is... 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...achines-and-stand-designs?p=233862#post233862 

I hope this thread draws lots of attention, it seems a subject many folks get 'creative' with... Knowing the theory behind different ideas (and what not to do), might be a good read before digging in with a couple $hundred worth of metal and a day or so work... only to find it was not a good idea.


----------

